# What to do with old earrings?



## Carly B (Aug 19, 2021)

I've had my ears pierced since I was 12.  Let's just say that was more than 50 years ago.  Over the years I've acquired some lovely earrings--some sentimental, some souvenirs from faraway places, etc.  There are all kinds---posts, wires, dangly ones, ear cuffs.  There are a lot. But, I stopped wearing earrings regularly a number of years ago, and even after 50 years, my pierced ear holes have closed up.

So what can I do with my old earrings, other than pitch them, which I would hate to do?  I have no intention of getting my ears repierced, and no one wants used pierced earrings.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2021)

If you aren't into crafts, you might be surprised if you posted them on CL or FB Marketplace at a low price for the whole lot. So many crafters and artists love them for projects. I've seen blog posts where they are repurposed into necklaces, rings, bracelets, and even art pieces. If you are into making those kinds of things, Pinterest might be of some help with more ideas.


----------



## glendam (Aug 19, 2021)

When I buy old earrings, it is mostly to get the beads or stones from it and make a necklace, brooch or bracelet with it or another earring.  It is easy to sanitize metal with alcohol wipes, you could also donate them to Goodwill or sell them in any of the options above.  I have seen people do something like a “painting” with them, covering a canvas or wire wrapping another object with it.


----------



## earlene (Aug 21, 2021)

Offer them to family - sometimes a granddaughter or niece may choose some for sentimental reasons.  I have all of my mom's old jewelry.  Some I wear; some I don't.  Some is precious enough that it could be sold to collectors if I had a mind to part with it.  Some could go to museums.  

But I will always give family first choice.


----------



## Happybasketful (Apr 4, 2022)

Stepping stones for your garden. Make bracelets and necklaces out of dangling earrings. Use post earrings on top edge of a plain lampshade where the backs won't show. Spruce up some drapery tie backs or along top edge of a valance. Make sure the backs are tight. Use as ornaments on a cloth Christmas tree or cut felt into Wreath or Christmas tree shape and make a wall hanging for the holidays. Wrap a wire wreath with pretty cloth of any occasion and decorate with earrings.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Apr 5, 2022)

Donate to a fundraiser of a church or nonprofit to resell.


----------



## Ladka (Apr 5, 2022)

When I made a pause in wearing my earrings and wanted to have my ears pierced again - "Let's just say that was more than 50 years ago" here too - my goldsmith explained that my ear holes are closed up with old and dried sebum which he promptly removed and I could wear earrings again.


----------



## Saffron (Apr 5, 2022)

Same here....   had a few of my sentimental earrings turned into pendants and sometimes I wear the dangly ones as brooches.


----------



## Babyshoes (Apr 10, 2022)

If you wanted to wear some of them again, danglies can very easily be turned into clip-on earrings. If you're not confident doing it yourself, any jeweller should be able to help.


----------

